# looking for sponsorship



## Akram (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,I have 7 years of experience in software testing (1.5 years in Australia)and looking for sponsorship from any state.Can any one help me.Thanks..


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

you have to check which state will sponsor your occupation, and file your application.


----------



## san11 (Dec 11, 2013)

hifjgjfjgfjfj


----------

